#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  SRM management seats for low percentage

## karthik_admn

Addmission into SRM university throuh MANAGEMENT




SRM university is considerd to be INDIA'S  one of the top most private universities 
there are 4 campuses belongin to SRM


*SRM kattankulattur
*SRM ramavaram
*SRM vadapalani
*SRM modinagar(NCR)


kattankulattur being the main campus is known for its environment and ambiance for education.
Accreditation Grade equivalent to 5 stars by NAAC and other accrediting authorities. 
Infrastructure Over 600 acres replete with a variety of facilities, State-of-the-art labs, libraries, Wi-Fi,
knowledge centre, 4000 capacity AC auditorium, 100 online smart classrooms, Hostels with premium facilities, 
endless convenience on campus including ATM's, bookstores, dining options, cafeterias, prayer halls, gym and more. 
Placement Top salary US $200,000 offered to NANO Researcher Mr. Shivaraman at California, USA. 
Nearly 100% placement of registered students: TCS, Wipro, Cognizant, Infosys, Siemens, and others.


for more information about SRM and cost please contact


MR.karthik





  Similar Threads: What is the percentage reservation of seats in engineering colleges of Gujarat in ex-servicemen quota? SRM management seats for low percentage in boards SRM management seats for low percentage in boards SRM management seats for low percentage in boards SGPA vd Percentage ?? Does one has an edge over the other?

----------

